# NCEES Practice Exam MD&M #121 question



## katiejune (Apr 14, 2017)

I have visited this problem multiple times and I understand everything, except I cannot figure out how they got e=6in (in solution). What am I missing? If the moment is 27 in-lb, why can't I just use that for M? (Other than it keeps giving me the wrong answer lol)

Thanks!


----------



## katiejune (Apr 14, 2017)

This problem is #529 in the 2011 practice test and they call out e=6in there and W=4500lb. So I think M=27,000 not 27.000. So I think I figured it out.


----------



## spastic (Apr 14, 2017)

Here is my work for this one. Apologize for the messy writing, hope this helps.


----------

